# Ladies, have you ever had short hair?



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Ladies of SAS, have you ever had short hair in the past? Or do you have it currently? How did/do you feel about it? Would you do it again?

For the purposes of this poll, I'm categorising 'short hair' as anything from a pixie to a short bob. Once it gets below the jaw/chin, I'd call that mid-length.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

lisbeth said:


> For the purposes of this poll, I'm categorising 'short hair' as anything from a pixie to a short bob. Once it gets below the jaw/chin, I'd call that mid-length.


The last time my hair was shorter than jaw/chin length, I was like 3 years old lol.

I loveeee short hair on other girls, but I think shoulder-length or armpit length hair suits my face best.

(I think Winona Ryder is one of the most beautiful women ever btw.  Stunning.)


----------



## Kazumichan (Oct 25, 2014)

Yeah, mine was short at the back with long bangs. Just because I couldn't be bothered to style it, I had my aunt cut it all off. It looked okay but I much prefer it long.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I have short hair now (chin length at the longest parts). I definitely prefer it, both for how it looks with my face shape and because of the number of different styles I can do with it.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I would feel weird with short hair since my hair has been at least near waist-length or longer my entire life. It's not much work, either, since I just put it into a ponytail everyday.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

I had pixie style hair at one stage. I remember not stressing about having time to 'Dry' and 'style' it That was a good feeling. 
Im way more into my long hair atm, its sort of like a security blanket to say the least. 

Are you thinking of cutting yours Op?...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah. I've had it as short as the first pic, and it's currently as long as in the second pic(but with a fringe).


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, my hair has been short or chin length before. Chin length at age 15 then long then shoulder length then long, and pretty much long in the past few years. Now I'm thinking of having it short again, just cutting it all off, but laziness and forgetfulness gets to me. I need the strength to just do it! (it can grow again)


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, technically we all had short hair as babies.

My mom made me get a bob cut in second grade because she thought it was "cute". Lucky for me, that was the year my hair started getting huge. I looked like I was wearing a helmet made of hair, kind of like this:










Then around age 12, my hair became curly and extremely frizzy, so if I had it short at this point it would look exactly like this:










0/10 would not do EVER.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

_No, I never have, and I wouldn't ever.

_


mezzoforte said:


> (I think Winona Ryder is one of the most beautiful women ever btw.  Stunning.)


You kidding me??? I hated her face so much in _Girl, Interrupted_








It's almost like Angelina was specifically chosen to balance the ugliness


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Aribeth said:


> _No, I never have, and I wouldn't ever.
> 
> _
> You kidding me??? I hated her face so much in _Girl, Interrupted_
> ...


:eek I looooved her face in Girl, Interrupted. And Alien: Resurrection!


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes a bob hair cut like 4 months ago. Its grown a little. I like it, people say i look better with short hair but i miss my long.


----------



## Therin (Aug 12, 2014)

My hair is closer to the second image right now but I usually like to keep it more like the first. I plan on keeping mine short.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

In hs I tried to emulate this hair look but it wasn't a wise style for me. Remains one of my foremost hair regrets. The Winona 2nd hair cut looks cute..


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I had a bob that hit right at my jawline for years. It was easy to take care of and I think a lot of people preferred my hair that way or thought it really suited my face. But I look back on pictures of it then and it just looks odd to me. I'm diggin' having longer hair at the moment. I'll definitely go back to a bob at some point, though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've had hair around the length of the second pic before I think when I was about 14. I've never had hair shorter than that though. I feel like I wouldn't suit it.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Kelebek said:


> Are you thinking of cutting yours Op?...


Yeah, I'm thinking about it. I don't know. I love having long hair, but it's getting too thin to keep it long any more. :afr I'm getting it cut to my shoulders tomorrow and then I'll see how I feel in a few months.

I had short hair when I was 16-17, and I enjoyed it at the time because I was a gothy teenager and I liked the fact that other people didn't like my hair. But now I know I look better with long hair and I prefer it being long. Short hair was fun at the time, but I wouldn't cut it again in an ideal world.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I got my hair cut short two months ago so that it barely reached my ears. It's grown out a bit but it's still short. It probably doesn't look as good as long hair on me, but I prefer it. It's much easier to take care of and healthier.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Short hair doesn't look good on women.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

^ Bye Felicia!

Anyway,
Yes I've had short hair for the past 6 months or so. Love it, but I plan on growing it out so that I can see how long I can get it. Then maybe I'll cut it again.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

probably offline said:


> Yeah.* I've had it as short as the first pic*, and it's currently as long as in the second pic(but with a fringe).


I can imagine that haircut on you and I approve. :b


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

For me everything above chest length is short
i once cut my hair from waist to shoulders i cried a lot lol
its now past boobs again has split end but i dont care I HATE short hair


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

musiclover55 said:


> ^ Bye Felicia!
> 
> Anyway,
> Yes I've had short hair for the past 6 months or so. Love it, but I plan on growing it out so that I can see how long I can get it. Then maybe I'll cut it again.


Chicks who rock short hair exude confidence.....to the hell w/ folks saying short hair doesn't look good on the ladies, shyt I have been attracted to chicks who rock buzzed hair. Weaves & certain extensions look ridiculous though.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking about it. I don't know. I love having long hair, but it's getting too thin to keep it long any more. :afr I'm getting it cut to my shoulders tomorrow and then I'll see how I feel in a few months.
> 
> I had short hair when I was 16-17, and I enjoyed it at the time because I was a gothy teenager and I liked the fact that other people didn't like my hair. But now I know I look better with long hair and I prefer it being long. Short hair was fun at the time, but I wouldn't cut it again in an ideal world.


Your brave, Also there are certain face shapes that can handle short much better. 
I couldnt cut mine at all right now. That thought scares me a little. :afr


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I've never had short hair. Probably when I'm in my 40's I'll get a shoulder length hairstyle, but for now I like it long.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I usually think women look better with long hair. There are always exceptions though.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

MildSA said:


> Chicks who rock short hair exude confidence.....to the hell w/ folks saying short hair doesn't look good on the ladies, shyt I have been attracted to chicks who rock buzzed hair. Weaves & certain extensions look ridiculous though.


I have short hair but my confidence leaves much to be desired.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

By the way, it's more difficult to take care of short hair than long hair - you have to style the short hair to give it a shape. Long hair, washed and combed, is nice the way it is.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> By the way, it's more difficult to take care of short hair than long hair - you have to style the short hair to give it a shape. Long hair, washed and combed, is nice the way it is.


Also, you have to cut short hair every 4-6 weeks in order to keep it looking neat. You can leave long hair alone for 6 months and no one will know the difference. So short hair is more expensive as well as more high-maintenace.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

nubly said:


> Short hair doesn't look good on women.





MildSA said:


> Chicks who rock short hair exude confidence.....to the hell w/ folks saying short hair doesn't look good on the ladies, shyt I have been attracted to chicks who rock buzzed hair. Weaves & certain extensions look ridiculous though.





Ignopius said:


> I usually think women look better with long hair. There are always exceptions though.


I bet you guys are all really pretty ladies, deep down. :lol


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes, I cut it a few months ago. I've always had long hair because my mother didn't want me to cut it, so it was really nice for a change. It's easier to take care of.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

eveningbat said:


> I have short hair but my confidence leaves much to be desired.


I'm talking about ladies who don't have other underling issues but are insecure when it comes to rocking short hair & rather depend on extensions/weaves. It's like a man who's balding but refuses to shave his head & rather hide it by wearing hats or toupee.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I bet you guys are all really pretty ladies, deep down. :lol


http://bossip.files.wordpress.com/oscardelahoya74.jpg


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I currently have a pixie cut and I love it  My only regret is not having it done sooner, lol.



eveningbat said:


> By the way, it's more difficult to take care of short hair than long hair - you have to style the short hair to give it a shape. Long hair, washed and combed, is nice the way it is.


Long hair may look nice with nothing done to if it's naturally straight. But with wavy hair, there was no way I could go out without blow drying it with a brush. Otherwise I'd look like I had a bird's nest on my head. I had to blow dry it every single day :/ Even when I put it in a ponytail, I still had to blow dry my bangs.

Now I can just blow dry my hair with my fingers, which takes like 2 minutes. It looks presentable without styling, but I usually style it a bit and that takes about a minute... so yeah 



lisbeth said:


> Also, you have to cut short hair every 4-6 weeks in order to keep it looking neat. You can leave long hair alone for 6 months and no one will know the difference.


This is true though.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

veron said:


> I currently have a pixie cut and I love it  My only regret is not having it done sooner, lol.
> 
> Long hair may look nice with nothing done to if it's naturally straight. But with wavy hair, there was no way I could go out without blow drying it with a brush. Otherwise I'd look like I had a bird's nest on my head. I had to blow dry it every single day :/ Even when I put it in a ponytail, I still had to blow dry my bangs.
> 
> ...


The advantage of wavy hair is the volume.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

veron said:


> I currently have a pixie cut and I love it  My only regret is not having it done sooner, lol.
> 
> Long hair may look nice with nothing done to if it's naturally straight. *But with wavy hair, there was no way I could go out without blow drying it with a brush.* Otherwise I'd look like I had a bird's nest on my head. I had to blow dry it every single day :/ Even when I put it in a ponytail, I still had to blow dry my bangs.
> 
> ...


YUP! I can get away with doing a lot less when my hair is short, it's only when it reaches shoulder length that the waves become so noticeable that I can't get away with it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I bet you guys are all really pretty ladies, deep down. :lol


I love to go deep down on pretty ladies.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No, my face isn't feminine enough for that. I do like short hair better. Long hair is icky. Gets all over everything. And most women with long hair don't wash it every day, so it's not terribly clean. I'm rather disgusted by long black Asian hair after a few roommates. Clogs the drains and gets all over the bathroom floor, bathroom sink, bathroom walls. ****, I've even seen it on the ceiling.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

1 Corinthians 11

13 Judge for yourselves: Is it proper for a woman to pray to God with her head uncovered? 14 Does not the very nature of things teach you that if a man has long hair, it is a disgrace to him, 15 but that if a woman has long hair, it is her glory? For long hair is given to her as a covering. 16 If anyone wants to be contentious about this, we have no other practice—nor do the churches of God.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I had short hair when I was in primary school and high school. I hated it, these days it's a rare occasion that I get a hair cut, and I refuse to have more than an inch taken off it.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Short hair (shorter than shoulder length) and fades are starting to become quite trendy among the females on my campus and around the town.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I actually prefer very short pixie cuts to bobs. Very feminine and gamine. If only they weren't so awful to grow out.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

What about









Keeping one side short and putting all your hair down the other side, should make it all look thicker.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This was probably the shortest I ever had my hair (from the beginning of freshman year).










It's currently quite a few inches longer than that, now. I only get a haircut twice a year (winter break and the end of summer break). I wish I could keep trimming it, as the layers grow out flat and the bangs in my face is one of the number one reasons why I chopped my hair off in the first place. But alas, no money. Bleh. I want a perm buzz cut thx.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I would like to cut my hair shortER, but not like a pixie cut. I'd look hideous.
Something like Paris Jackson had for a while, big fuzzy hair.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

For at least half my life, yeah. I actually find myself missing my short hair lately.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lisbeth said:


> I actually prefer very short pixie cuts to bobs. Very feminine and gamine. If only they weren't so awful to grow out.


Just posting to mention how absolutely unbelievably stunning this woman is.

Oh and I am all for short hair. :hs


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

No. I like long hair.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

diamondheart89 said:


> No. I like long hair.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Up until I was about 11-12 I always had a bob. Considered doing it again (although different style compared to then) but I don't think I'd be able to deal with it being around my face.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

AussiePea said:


>


I was being ironic, pfft.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Short hair currently and it wouldn't grow for some reason.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Shameful said:


> What about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, I like that cut. Unfortunately, I had hair a bit like that for a while as a teenager and it didn't suit me... I think it was the asymmetry, not sure. I have a square face which makes things tricky.

Honestly, at the moment, I'm beginning to feel like the simplest solution might be "lacefront wig".



AussiePea said:


> Just posting to mention how absolutely unbelievably stunning this woman is.
> 
> Oh and I am all for short hair. :hs


Srs. She's gorgeous. No idea who she is, just saw her on Pinterest. That oval face, those big doe eyes... swoon.

I'm not sure if this is the same girl or just someone who looks similar, but:





















eveningbat said:


> Short hair currently and it wouldn't grow for some reason.


Hair not growing properly could be a sign of a nutritional deficiency, like not enough protein or iron.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> Hair not growing properly could be a sign of a nutritional deficiency, like not enough protein or iron.


That could be true because I have iron deficiency anemia.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> That could be true because I have iron deficiency anemia.


It's very likely to be due to that. You need a certain level of iron stored in your body for your hair to be able to grow. You actually need a certain level of iron just for your hair not to fall out. I hope you manage to fix your anaemia... as that gets better, I'm sure your hair will start getting longer again.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> It's very likely to be due to that. You need a certain level of iron stored in your body for your hair to be able to grow. You actually need a certain level of iron just for your hair not to fall out. I hope you manage to fix your anaemia... as that gets better, I'm sure your hair will start getting longer again.


Thank you. It's very kind of you.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

The result is dependent on one's face shape.

If you've got a round or square face, you'll look like sh*t.

If you've got an oval or long face, you could pull it off nicely - but you'd arguably still look more feminine with a mid-length cut, as long as the hair isn't too straight. My two cents.

Anyways, YOLO my friends, what's life without making a couple mistakes?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Srs. She's gorgeous. No idea who she is, just saw her on Pinterest. That oval face, those big doe eyes... swoon.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the same girl or just someone who looks similar, but:


Woooooooooooooooooow. She's beautiful :mushy


----------



## Ellethwyn (Nov 2, 2014)

I've had short hair most of my life, but started growing it out 5 years ago, now it is to my waist and i love it, mostly because i feel i can hide behind my hair.

I shaved my head when I was 13, but I shaved it into a "chelsea" cut so I always had bangs and long sides... had that for a couple years and then grew it out to a pixie style for a couple more years. Then I grew it out long enough to have an extreme A-line cut. Back then I liked it, but I totally prefer having my hair long now. I remember when I was small I wanted long hair,when I was a kid I had short hair.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I love short hair on women :mushy

Especially her:



















































*swoon*

(sorry, I've been looking for an excuse to post pics of her for a while)


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> If you've got a round or square face, you'll look like sh*t.


Oh.












TicklemeRingo said:


> I love short hair on women :mushy
> 
> Especially this one:
> 
> ...


She is so cute. I love big ears like that. They're srs one of my favourite physical traits in a person.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

I think short hair works for young women, but for whatever reason makes older women look even older.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

VincentAdultman said:


> I think short hair works for young women, but for whatever reason makes older women look even older.


I think it's probably because short hair exposes your face and neck, so it exposes wrinkles. I think the first places that wrinkle are the forehead, eye area and neck due to skin being thinner there, and those are places which long hair will hide to an extent. But a lot of older women have to cut their hair short because it gets thinner as you age. Also, when hair turns grey, sometimes it changes texture and gets either fluffy or wiry. Hair ages in the same way that skin does. You can't win.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> I think it's probably because short hair exposes your face and neck, so it exposes wrinkles. I think the first places that wrinkle are the forehead, eye area and neck due to skin being thinner there, and those are places which long hair will hide to an extent. But a lot of older women have to cut their hair short because it gets thinner as you age. Also, when hair turns grey, sometimes it* changes texture and gets either fluffy or wiry*. Hair ages in the same way that skin does. You can't win.


Do straighteners and conditioner not work?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

VincentAdultman said:


> Do straighteners and conditioner not work?


Melissa McBride is gorgeous.

*"Sometimes* it changes texture and gets either fluffy or wiry." #NotAllOlderWomen . I know a lady of 60 who has thicker, darker and glossier hair than I've ever had in my life. Some people are lucky, some people have ****tier genetics.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

lisbeth said:


> Melissa McBride is gorgeous.


I would.



lisbeth said:


> #NotAllOlderWomen . I know a lady of 60 who has thicker, darker and glossier hair than I've ever had in my life. Some people are lucky, some people have ****tier genetics.


I know what you meant, I only made that part bold because I wanted to know if straighteners and conditioner fix the wiriness.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> She is so cute. I love big ears like that.


Me too. It's cute.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr Bacon said:


> The result is dependent on one's face shape.
> 
> If you've got a round or square face, you'll look like sh*t.
> 
> ...


I thought that (purely based on things I've read that seemed to be the consensus), but I made a thread a while ago and loads of people said short hair would suit round faces :con but maybe not super short. I'll never know must be one of those 50/50 mysteries.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Mr Bacon said:


> If you've got an oval or long face, you could pull it off nicely - but you'd arguably still look more feminine with a mid-length cut, as long as the hair isn't too straight. My two cents.


Long faces look HORRENDOUS in short hair. I have a very long face and I look ****ty if the hair is any shorter than several inches below my shoulders. It looks best on heart-shaped and oval uber-feminine faces.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I love mid length bobs, especially when it's curly. I may be biased, though, as my own hair is extremely curly. It's long enough to look cute and short enough not to be a complete pain in the ***.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

VincentAdultman said:


> I would.
> 
> I know what you meant, I only made that part bold because I wanted to know if straighteners and conditioner fix the wiriness.


I would too.

Also, I have no idea. I'm 20. 20 and bad at hair.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Oh.


Life is a b*tch, but nothing's set in stone. A true rebel rejects the status quo!



Persephone The Dread said:


> I thought that (purely based on things I've read that seemed to be the consensus), but I made a thread a while ago and loads of people said short hair would suit round faces :con but maybe not super short. I'll never know must be one of those 50/50 mysteries.


Do you trust professional haircutter blogs or SAS when it comes to hair?

Anyways, there are plenty of ways to work one's way around the rules, by adjusting the volume or using different types of bangs. I feel so gay, knowing this off the top of my head :lol I should thank doctor waiting rooms that have nothing to offer but women's magazines as distraction.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

catcharay said:


> In hs I tried to emulate this hair look but it wasn't a wise style for me. Remains one of my foremost hair regrets. The Winona 2nd hair cut looks cute..


 I had this hairstyle! Loved it! Hair is long now because, well, um.... honestly? My guy friends told me that many men prefer longer hair on women... :um I know I know.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

The closer the cut is to a pixie cut the harder it seems to remain feminine and attractive, at least in my eyes. Annie Clark has relatively short hair without having to go pixie cut and it looks pretty attractive to me.



















As a personal metaphor, this semester a girl I befriended in English class tells how she was going through some stuff with her mother and parents and how this (dysfunctional) family crisis kinda made her feel like she needed a " big change" in her life to mix things up. She wanted to cut her hair very short and get that mohawk looking haircut. I told her that her hair was fine and there are other ways to go about mixing things up without doing something so drastic (or along those lines).

Long story short; a week or so later she had gotten the mohawk looking haircut (not sure what the real name is) and just as I expected she definitely looked a lot more attractive with longer hair. She wasn't hideous and the fact that she does a physical sport give her a great body but, she does looks considerably less attractive than before. Most people that meet her now won't have any idea how much more attractive she was with longer hair.

*Anyways*, is your hair, luckily most people are polite and if you do choose to cut it there won't be any shaming or significant change in people's attitude towards you. With that said every time have I tried to grow enough hair for dreads I give up because it takes _forever_, so I can only imagine how long it would take to grow hair to length once you go pixie cut.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

extremly said:


> *Anyways*, is your hair, luckily most people are polite and if you do choose to cut it there won't be any shaming. With that said every time have I tried to grow enough hair for dreads I give up because it takes _forever_, so I can only imagine how long it would take to grow hair to length once you go pixie cut.


It takes a hideously long time. Hair grows at about half an inch a month and hair just touching your shoulders is about 13 inches long. I'm not sure how many inches long a pixie cut would be, but it'd take quite a bit longer in reality than the length on paper because it grows out so awkwardly. It's all different lengths around different parts of the head, so you have to wait a long time for the pieces to match up. It gets mullet-like, the in-between stages are awkward, it is generally a bad time. So I'd guess at least two years, if not longer.

I had a very short haircut as a teenager which was a bit shorter than jaw-length on one side and ear-length on the other (yes, I know) and growing it out was the worst thing ever. I think it only took about a year and a half for it to reach my shoulders on both sides, but the in-between stages were awful. Especially as my SA got too bad during this period for me to actually go to the hairdressers and get it cut, so it literally just grew as it liked. I actually have no memory of what the growout process looked like, probably because I've tried to block it out.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

totes not saving half the photos of adorably short haired women in this thread in my secret folder


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

This isn't super short hair, but I loved Molly Ringwald's hair in her '80s films:










And Dorothy Hamill's adorable pageboy:


----------

